# Gel leisure battery



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

Seems the time is here to swap out my original gel leisure battery from my Hymer B564. It's over 10 years old and is not holding the charge for long.

After hours of research on the web it seems the only option available that matches the required spec and dimensions is the Exide G80 80Ah Gel leisure battery. It's £195 inc delivery from these people: http://www.leisurebatteryshop.co.uk/Exide-G80-80Ah-Gel-Leisure-Battery

Anyone know of any other option or a cheaper supplier?

Many thanks

Harry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I went to a talk at the Peterborough Show and discussed with the 'experts' which the best batteries are. They could go on for hours on the topic. An independent review that I got, did not name any batteries but it turns out that Banner make the batteries that came off best. I also learnt that heavy equals best etc etc and that RoadPro were selling Banner (made in Germany or Austria), which are not the cheapest. I too have a Gel battery and apparently Dethleffs fit Banner as do others in the Hymer, Burstner Dethleffs group.
What did put me off the cheaper batteries was the state of the inside following severe electrical testing.
I have nothing to do with anybody but just pass on what the 'experts' discussed.... they were not actually selling batteries, so I listened.

Alan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

thebatteryguys.co.uk


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for comments. Have decided to go with Tanya, sorry, wishful thinking, it's Tayna at http://www.tayna.co.uk/Exide-Leisure-Batteries-S1254-1.html

£193 delivered.

Cheers


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

An alternative would be http://www.tayna.co.uk/Sonnenschein-SL75-GF12065Y-P4876.html

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Chris - I'll console myself that I'm getting an extra 5Ah and employing Brit workers for the extra £28!

H


----------

